# Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr Naggen,

gestern war es mal wieder so weit. Tackle, Kalle und ich waren gestern von Wentdorf aus mit nem "Kleinen" Boot  :m (6,5 m und 175 PS!!!) auf Dorschjagt. Sachen ins Boot geschmissen und Hebel auf`n Tisch. Die ersten 3 Driften waren äußerst sparsam, nur Abrisse... Aber dann gings los, eine Granate nach der Anderen. Am Schluß hatten wir ca 40 Fische von denen 8 über 10 Kilo und 2 (von mir gefangen :q ) 14 Kilo und 16 Kilo hatten. Sonne Teile hab ich selbst in Norwegen nicht gefangen.ö Aber seht selbst...


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Und noch 3 Bilder  :m ...


----------



## gerstmichel (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Ne nä, das ist nicht war. #d 
Du bist doch klein, oder? Ich schätz dich mal so auf 1,05m. #c 

Die Dorsche sind demnach also gerade mal maßig, so 40 - 44 cm, gell? |uhoh: 

Super Fang :m , gib mal die Koordinatendurch...:q


----------



## Fischbox (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Ein ganz dickes Petri Heil#6



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dorsche sind demnach also gerade mal maßig, so 40 - 44 cm, gell? |uhoh:



Wenn die mal nicht sogar untermaßig waren. Ich glaube der Naggen hat nämlich auch keinen Meter.    :q 

Nee mal im Ernst, solche Berichte von kapitalen Sommerdorschen lese ich mir sehr gerne durch und die Fotos auf denen man das Waidloch nicht zuhalten muß sind auch erstklassig. Da hab ich dann auch Respekt vor#6

Koordinaten? Nee, so frech bin ich nicht, aber wo liegt denn dieses Wentdorf |kopfkrat ?


----------



## a.bu (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Nicht schlecht Marci ,

allerdings werden Eure Fänge die nächsten 4 Wochen rapiede zurück gehen:q :q :q , das Unheil kommt aus Heidkate . 
*Habe ab heute Urlaub!!!*

Grüße , der messerwetzende 
Andreas:m


----------



## Laksos (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Fantastische Fische und sehr schöne Aufnahmen! #6  #6 

Unter Berücksichtigung des genannten Bootes könnte es ein Fangplatz etwas weiter offshore draußen gewesen sein. Sollte das der Fall sein, würde ich mir in Anbetracht vieler "sicherheitstechnisch zu leichtfertiger" Kleinstbootangler, die dann bei jedem Wetter unbedingt auch da hinfahren wollen, vielleicht verkneifen, den genauen Fangplatz zu nennen .... sorry an alle Neugierigen! :g 

Nochemal: Superfische! :m 


.


----------



## Nauke (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Sauber, einfach nur sauber.


----------



## Kurzer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hey Marci,

glückwunsch auch aus Sachsen! Tolle Fänge!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Chris7 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hey Marcel, wahnsinn!!! Einfach klasse Fische und Bilder! Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Was ist denn das für ne Inliner die Du da in Deinen Händen hälst?


----------



## gerstmichel (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Fantastische Fische und sehr schöne Aufnahmen! #6 #6
> 
> Unter Berücksichtigung des genannten Bootes könnte es ein Fangplatz etwas weiter offshore draußen gewesen sein. Sollte das der Fall sein, würde ich mir in Anbetracht vieler "sicherheitstechnisch zu leichtfertiger" Kleinstbootangler, die dann bei jedem Wetter unbedingt auch da hinfahren wollen, vielleicht verkneifen, den genauen Fangplatz zu nennen .... sorry an alle Neugierigen! :g
> 
> ...


 
Dies sollte man in der Tat bedenken... Aber die Tiefe, die kann man doch veraten...oder hat einer Angst, dass dann jemand mit einem zu kleinen U-Boot dort mit einem Dorsch kollidiert? :q 

Ich will auch mal so'n Fisch...:c


----------



## Lotte (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

moin-moin du naggen |wavey:,

da haste ja wieder allerfeinst zugeschlagen!!!! herzlichen glückwunsch!!!

ich gebe laksos vollkommen recht!!! behalte die daten für dich!!! aber mir kannste die ruhig verraten!!!!

immer wieder schön zu lesen bzw. zu sehen, daß in der ostsee immer noch was gehen kann!!!!


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Mir fehlen die Worte #d . Einfach nur klasse.

Ein dreifaches Petri Heil. 

Könnt ihr mich nicht mal mitnehmen? Büdde, büdde.

sunny #h


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Dat hat sich gelohnt.

Petri heil.


----------



## Mathias (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

#r 

Klasse Fisch, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein....





Oder doch:

WAS MACH ICH NUR FALSCH?????????


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

tja das war ja mal wieder was mit dem WRACK-KALLE :m
aber wie fett die leber von den fiechern waren ist krass


----------



## der_Jig (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

meine güte, dass ist ja mal wirklich klasse! absolute oberklasse um genau zu sein!
war gestern das erste mal in schönberg und hab mich dort neben die seebrücke ins wasser gestellt... nichts...
dann hab ich es nochmal von der seebrücke, auch mit blinker, versucht... nichts...
bin dann noch nach kitzeberg gefahren und ... nichts...
bin auf dem weg auch an wentdorf vorbeigekommen... na toll, vielleicht hätt ich da mal aussteigen sollen!  
aber durch eure fänge, war wohl eh kein fisch mehr auf dem gesamten ostufer zu finden! aus ANGST...


----------



## Anni (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

na das sind starke fänge wow super fotos#6 #6 

schaun wir mal was wir im juli in norge an land hiefen können:a :s #a 

                               gruß anni#h


----------



## Trollschreck (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

nur deshalb - ohne Worte nur so viel- Sarnes Mai 2005

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=28930&stc=1


----------



## Tom B (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Glückwunsch an Euch,

traumhafte Bilder  #6 

das es sowat an der Ostsee noch gift |uhoh: 


Na ist diesmal Kalle seine Töööhle an Bord geblieben |supergri  |supergri 

oder wollt er wieder schwimmen .......... |supergri 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kiepenangler (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

oha das is ja echt krass#r
worauf haben die denn gebissen pilker oder jig?


----------



## Jirko (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

huhu marcel #h

pööööööh - wat für´ne kindern(k)agge ... spaßbremse: alle achtung marcel, wat für dickschädel... herzlichen glückwunsch zu diesen prachtburschen #6


----------



## ralle (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Wirklich tolle Fische und dazu noch so ein Wetter -- das hat gepaßt!!


----------



## Aalthorsten (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

ich bin beeindruckt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralf-H (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin Marcel,

geile Fische - GLÜCKWUNSCH !!! #h 

Worauf habt Ihr die gefangen? ;+ 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Erstmal danke für eure Glückwünsche, mir tun echt die Arme weh  :m und `n blauen Fleck hab ich auch (kurz übern Schnie...). Nächstes mal nehm ich auf jeden Fall mein Gimbel mit. 

Zu den Dorschen, keiner von denen war ein Sommerleicher. Die waren alle mit Hering und Hornis vollgefressen.


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Ich möchte mal von einer Sternstunde sprechen! 
Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## Angler-NRW (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Petri Heil zu den tollen Fängen... ihr Glücklichen , die ihr an der Küste wohnt.  :m


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

#6Einfach Hammer Marci tolle Bilder da hast ja ma wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Debilofant (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hossa, da hat aber einiges zusammengepasst - dat sind ja nun wahrlich heimische Staunefische, bei denen man dann tatsächlich ins Grübeln geraten kann, warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute manchmal eben doch noch so nah ist... 

Maximum #r #r für diese Aktion!! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

also ne sternstunde war das nicht !
die gibts immer hier in der ostsee zu genüge !!!!
man muss nur wissen wo sie sind. und unser kalle weiss ganz genau wo man diese fische gezielt fängt.

@ heiliger trinkhalm
die kleine töhle ist zweimal über board gesprungen-aber diesmal freiwillig


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

ABSOLUTER OBERHUMMER!!!!! #6#6#6 Dickes Petri an euch!!!! Es freut mich zu sehen, dass es bei UNS auch noch solche Klopper gibt #6#6#6!!!! Hätte ich niemals mit gerechnet. Wenn ihr mir das erzählt hättet, ohne mir Fotos zu zeigen...... neeeee kein Wort hätte ich geglaubt! GEILE Fische geil geil geil.....!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Ääääähhmmmmmm Marcyyyyyy??????........

Auf dem 2. Foto von Deinem 1. Posting, da wo Du breitbeinig sitzt,......... äääääääääähmm *husthust*...... da ääääähmmmm.......  es sieht aus, als wenn DU ne MUMU hast *grööööööööööhl* #6#6#6 :q:q:q


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

als ich dir das mal erzählt habe hast du gesagt, dass du solche stellen auch kennst @ dennis !!! oder war das auch nur nach dem motto "jaja lass ihn mal reden" ? :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Nee das stimmt schon 2 kenne ich. Die sind in Hohenfelde. Da liegen auch 2 Wracks, aber da haben wir nicht so große gefangen, wie die von Marcy! 80 - 85 cm war unsere die sind ja locker ü100..... oder?


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

1,15 meter waren die beiden großen


----------



## Herbyg (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hallo,
ach ja, Ihr Küstenbewohner habt`s gut. Ich möchte auch mal sowas fangen, am Besten im Main, iss nicht so weit weg.... :q :q :q 
Glückwunsch an die glücklichen Fänger. 
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, wo Wentdorf ist. Ist das auf unserer Insel?


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

nö das ist neben kiel schöneberger strand !
musst mal auf die karte gucken du küstenjung :m tse tse tse....

@ dennis insider
ich sag nur muschiparty :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Jaja ich weiß bescheid Aga.......:q:q:q Wo ist Marcy.... Der soll Stellung nehmen zu meiner Beobachtung!


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Wer hier wohl die Muschi ist, wo guckt ihr beiden ******** mir überhaupt hin?


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

nun ruf mal schnell karsten an keule !!!!!!!!!!!!
und lass dich da drüben mal blicken.
wir sind wieder voll im gange. also hopp


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

HÖHÖHÖÖ..... Marcy..... Mumu´s seh ich sofort, da bin ich drauf abgerichtet, ABER bei Dir hätte ich ne Mumu nie erwartet *gröööööööööhl*.... #6#6#6


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> HÖHÖHÖÖ..... Marcy..... Mumu´s seh ich sofort, da bin ich drauf abgerichtet, ABER bei Dir hätte ich ne Mumu nie erwartet *gröööööööööhl*.... #6#6#6



Wieso Mumu`s, kennst du keine Eierspalte. Ab ner gewissen Größe hat man sowas :q !!!!


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

eierspalte :m
hehe ich lach mich wech


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Etwas zurückhaltender bitte! Es lesen auch Minderjährige mit. 
Also, etwas mehr verklausolieren!
Danke!


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Neeeeee das ist ne dicke Mumu!!!!! Glaub mir...... Wenn Du ne Ei...sp.... sehen willst, dann komm ich gleich mal lang und zeig Dir eine.... lölöl #6 So zurück zum Thema!


----------



## gerstmichel (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Öhöm, warst du nicht verheiratet? Was savcht denn deine Frau dazu, wenn du Fremden deine Spalte zeigst?


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

wahnsinn Jungs !!!!   #6#6#6

nehmt ihr mich das nächste mal mit ??? *bettel* #y


----------



## Katze_01 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin

Ganz Nett,

die Fischis!  :q


----------



## goeddoek (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Glückwunsch !

Tolle Fotos vom tollen Fang ( Neid  :q )

Bloß aufpassen, daß es hier nich noch'n "Tatütäta" gibt  :q  :q


----------



## Ackalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Petri Heil Marci.
Wir müssen wohl auch bald wieder einmal eine Tour machen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Machen wir, wenn ich wüsste wer du bist!!! Cooler Nickname!?


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

hallo papa !!!!
na klasse, dann kommst du bald mal wieder mit mir und marci mit zum angeln.
wolfgang können wir dann auch gleich mitnehmen :m


----------



## dorschangler12345 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

ich will auch mal mit 104cm reichen mir nich h3h3


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

also mit 20 cm kann man auch schon ganz gut umgehen :m
das reicht mir völlig looool


----------



## dorschangler12345 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

nana worann denken wa n da wieder ^^


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

ich dachte du sprichst von der pilkergröße !!!
lieg ich falsch :m ?


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@ keule
mach doch nochmal das bild von tackle rein. das wo er so geil grinst !!!
das ist doch ein kracher bild von der zarten elfe


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Ich schicks Tackle, wenn er will kann er es reinstellen :m ...


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

das ist ja langweilig !!!
mach rein da den zossen !
bei mir wird das auch immer einfach gemacht... pöh


----------



## Micky (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin Ihr Hühnerschrecker,
ich durfte nun ja vorhin die komplette Bildersammlung im Laden bestaunen. RESPEKT !!!
Nach dem gepumpe hatte Marcy heute nicht mal Kraft sein Eis richtig in den Händen zu halten. 

@ Aga: Wat macht Deine Kiste?
@Marcy: Hat das mit Irfan nun geklappt bei Dir zuhause?


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Noch nicht, mach ich aber jetzt gleich... Hab eben noch "drüben" `n dezenten Bericht getippt |supergri !!!


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

ach du meinst das auto ?
noch nichts. wollen nächste woche ne schrauber session einlegen


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hat gefuntz Micky #6 , danke nochmals...


----------



## MichaelB (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin,

@Marci: digge Dingerz und geile Fodos #6 

@Aga: ach, Du hast ein Auto? Ich sehe da immer so´ne Leiche am O*********r S***g herum oxidieren  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Nicht erst gemeinstes **grummel grummel**

SUPER! Und so tolle Bilder!!


Dieter


----------



## Agalatze (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

krass der michael !!!
der fährt einfach durch den OLDENFELDER STIEG ohne sich ein bierchen rauszuholen.
ja der ist etwas fertig. muss ihm mal wieder etwas liebe und zuneigung geben.
habe ihn echt verkommen lassen


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> habe ihn echt verkommen lassen



alles der Hasen wegen...     |uhoh:


----------



## MichaelB (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> krass der michael !!!
> der fährt einfach durch den OLDENFELDER STIEG ohne sich ein bierchen rauszuholen.
> ja der ist etwas fertig. muss ihm mal wieder etwas liebe und zuneigung geben.
> habe ihn echt verkommen lassen


 Ja - nee, is klar... eins abholn werde ich mir beizeiten, und etwas Liebe... aber warum nicht?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> und etwas Liebe... aber warum nicht?



Na denn viel Spaß euch beiden |sagnix  :m ...


----------



## Reppi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Manno, wie gemein.......da haben die Klopper das Frühjahr überstanden und dann kommt die Karawane des Grauens in einer Nußschale daher und lümmelt sie doch noch raus.. :q  :q     
So macht der Sonnenbrand dann doppelt Spasss . :m 
Gru´Uwe


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Ackalatze schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Heil Marci.
> Wir müssen wohl auch bald wieder einmal eine Tour machen.



Moin Klaus :m ,

hat etwas länger gedauert bis ich es gerallt habe |uhoh: . Willkommen im Anglerboard. Mit der Tour halten wir fest, mal wieder `n paar Mischen vernichten |supergri .

P.S. Beim Fußball hab ich echt kein abgeknattert #d  :m ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hallo Spalte äh Marcel!

Tolle Bilder von einem tollen Tag! Ich hoffe, dass das AB Treffen nächste Woche genau soviel bringt! 

MFG

Kai


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Oooh mein Gott :g
ich habs jetzt erst gesehen #6
Marci wat für Löwen #6
Du hast mir ja schon von den Wrackstellen erzählt,aber das ist ja der Hammer.
Grüss mal Wattwurmkalle gaaaaaanz lieb von mir


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Sächt möl,iss dat hier ein Forum für ganz Duitsland , oder wohnen hier alle im Umkreis von 5 KM von mir ??

Uli H.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

"Die blöden Gesichter im Hafen konnte ich leider nicht auf Foto festhalten, als wir unsere Fische in Richtung Auto trugen. Ein Fahrradfahrer hätte fast die Telefonzelle weggerammt, als er die Fischkiste sah."


*das glaub ich nur zu gern .......*  |uhoh:   #h


@U.H.
ich sag dir das !!! ne Menge in deiner Gegend hier... :q:q


----------



## Agalatze (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

jaja das ist beängstigend @ hd :m


----------



## Skorpion (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@ MARCI

also echt, solche untermassige Dorschis zu verangeln, tse, tse :q  :q 

Keule fettes Petri von mir :m Hast mal wieder gut gemacht. #6


----------



## Broesel (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

außer, dass mir die Kinnlade bei diesem Anblick ruterfällt...öhmm...Marci, fang doch endlich mal nix...oder mal nur Kleinzeugs...immer nur dicke Dinger, wird dat nicht langsam langweilig?? :q 

Nee...also nen ganz dickes, fettes Petri...solch Tage hat man auch nicht oft... #6


----------



## Agalatze (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@ broesel

wenn du wüsstest....


----------



## Derber-Darm (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

ihr könntet ja eigentlich mal mit den dingern nach heiligenhafen fahren
dann nach baltic kölln gehen und sagen die sollen die mal wiegen
habt ihr gerade in der brandung erwischt


----------



## Agalatze (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

rumspinnen ist nicht unsere welt.
es reicht wenn man nach heiligenhafen fährt und sich dann einfach nur die langen gesichter von den anglern anguckt weil das boot voll ist mit solchen brocken.
hat mal einer von uns gemacht. der hatte seinen spaß


----------



## HD4ever (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

das glaub ich wohl.....
solche Wrackdorsche sind ja nun auch die Megaausnahme....
jetzt will ich aber auch bald mal wieder auf die Ostsee....  |supergri


----------



## Micky (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt will ich aber auch bald mal wieder auf die Ostsee.... |supergri


 Bei solchen Dorschen hätte ich auch Lust drauf.... Nur dann komm ich mit meiner 40er mono nicht sehr weit |kopfkrat :q  Da wird dann wohl mal anderes Tackle fällig !!! |rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

was für Granaten:q
Topp Marcel:m
aber sagt mal Jungs, habt Ihr eigentlich kein Zuhause#c, oder warum könnt Ihr mitten in der Woche zum Hochseeangeln??|supergri
Gruss Uwe P.
der demnächst die Ostsee auch wieder unsicher macht.


----------



## chris13 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Jut jemacht jungs


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> das glaub ich wohl.....
> solche Wrackdorsche sind ja nun auch die Megaausnahme....
> |supergri



Nein ... :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> [color=Blue
> [color=Navy]*das glaub ich nur zu gern .......*  |uhoh:   #h
> [/color][/color]



Ich schwör, sone Gesichte hab ich noch nie gesehen. Aber sone Fische hab ich bis dahin auch nur auf Bilders gesehen :m ...


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ... :m




nicht ??????? |kopfkrat
dann will ich doch noch viel mehr mit jetzt, sofort, gleich und los  !!!!!  |supergri :m


----------



## a.bu (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hi Marci ,

mein Urlaub ist beendet und ich hoffe mich später nicht vor unserem Herrn für die erlegten Dorsche rechtfertigen zu müssen , dann ginge es ganz tief  abwärts .

Konnte wie Du ein kleines Mastschweinchen von 1,13m und 15 kg erlegen , der nächst größere hatte 1,03 m und 11 kg , geile Sommerdorsche ohne Laich . Ich angele mitlerweile 33 Jahre in der Ostsee aber solche Fische habe ich noch nicht gefangen ,* danke Kalle ...alter ....ser !!!*
Leider habe ich den Fehler gemacht die erste Tour mit meinem Standartgerät zu machen und mußte feststellen das die 0.18er geflochtene für diese Fische bessere Zahnseide ist .
Übrigens das Oktopus-Erfolgsysthem stammt von der Fa. mit dem großen L , die ein mal im Jahr Angelgerät verkauft ... Kalle wollte sich totlachen .
Da ich immer noch zu blöd bin Fotos einzufügen muß ich mal sehen ob das einer für mich hinbekommt .

gruß Andreas


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6

Ist es schwer, solche schönen Fische zu finden, wenn man fast an der Quelle sitzt ? Aber solche Tage gibt es, wo man sich fragt, was man vorher falsch gemacht hatte.
Ihr habt bestimmt das letzte Rückzugsgebiet(Altersheim) gefunden.

Warum ich nach Norge fahre !?
Weil ich einen 13 Kilo Dorsch dort wiege und wieder zurücksetze.
Glaubt mir sowieso keiner. Nein, im Ernst.
Was soll ich mit solchen Filet-Klötzen ? Mir am ersten Tag sinnlos die Truhe vollstopfen ? Nee, nee, vernünftigen Filet-Dorsch fange ich in der Ostsee und Leng, Lumb, Breitflap, Kat usw. am Polarkreis.

Trotzdem bin ich neidisch, dass ihr soo schööön kaputt vom Angeln wart.


----------



## Tom B (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Klasse Andreas  #6  #6 

Jetzt seh aber zu das Du das Foto rüberschickst,
damit ich es für Dich reinsetzten kann 
sonst glaubt es wieder keiner........ :q 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@ Rumpelrudi

Wo kommst du nochmal her #t ?!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@ A.Bu

Glückwunsch Andreas, wie war das jetzt mit den Fotos? Hast du keine gemacht oder kannst du sie nicht reinsetzten. Wenn zweitens dann schick sie mir per Mail und ich stell sie rein #6 ...


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Zwischen Hannover und Bielefeld


----------



## Tom B (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rumpelrudi
> 
> Wo kommst du nochmal her #t ?!!




Paß auf Marci,der angelt schon 30 johre inne Brandung,
gleich sind es 40 Jahre als Käpt'n...... :q  :q 

nimms nicht so ernst Rumpel...... :q  alles Comedy :q 

Gruß Thomas


@Marci;hab wieder ein paar schöne Filmchen,für Dich |uhoh:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Nö, Käpt´n is nüscht für mich.
Ich fahre und die andern angeln ?
Ausserdem bin ich chronisch Seekrank, aber nicht so, wie Günter Weide, wenn Du den kennst. Der:v schon wenn der kudder noch vertäut is.
Fährt aber leidenschaftlich zum Hochseeangeln und wird nich schlanker.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

hehehehehe ich lach mich wech thomas :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> @Marci;hab wieder ein paar schöne Filmchen,für Dich |uhoh:



Gautschi #6 , immer her damit...


----------



## a.bu (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin Rumpelrudi ,

es ist in der Tat schwer Ostseedorsche dieser Größe im Sommer zu finden , zumal ich mit meinem Ryds 4,35 (40Ps) aus Sicherheitsgründen maximal bis zu 20 km rausfahre . Auf meiner Ecke sind Dorsche bis 90cm nicht alt zu häufig aber auch keine Seltenheit ab einem Meter habe ich bisher keine gefangen (in der Laichzeit ist das anders , aber die meiden wir ja ) .
Was die Verwertung der großen Fische angeht hatte nur meine Frau Probleme , die hat nämlich einen Vormittag lang Frikkadellen gebraten .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## a.bu (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@Marci ,

Fotos hab ich zu Thomas gemailt , der sollte das hinbekommen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Rumpelrudi ,
> 
> es ist in der Tat schwer Ostseedorsche dieser Größe im Sommer zu finden , zumal ich mit meinem Ryds 4,35 (40Ps) aus Sicherheitsgründen maximal bis zu 20 km rausfahre . Auf meiner Ecke sind Dorsche bis 90cm nicht alt zu häufig aber auch keine Seltenheit ab einem Meter habe ich bisher keine gefangen (in der Laichzeit ist das anders , aber die meiden wir ja ) .
> Was die Verwertung der großen Fische angeht hatte nur meine Frau Probleme , die hat nämlich einen Vormittag lang Frikkadellen gebraten .
> ...



Frikkadellen aus Dorsch.................

Ich will wieder an der Küste wohnen!!!! :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Tom B (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> @Marci ,
> 
> Fotos hab ich zu Thomas gemailt , der sollte das hinbekommen .
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Hier die Dorschbomben von Andreas:
schicke Teile,Petri nochmal #6 
Gruß Thomas

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/434/cid000d01c58d0aafe07780585bb2d.jpg


http://img161.*ih.us/img161/1408/cid001601c58d0becef9c90585bb2d.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Schöner Dorsch! Und ganz schön große Bilder (die armen ISDNler... )


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Soooooo ich bin ja ganz frisch aus Norge zurück und für alle, die den Bericht nicht gelesen haben......

Darum   fahre ich immer nach Norge......


----------



## Agalatze (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

sorry dennis ! wir hatten ganz vergessen was du für ein held bist !!!!!!!
hast wohl den sinn der überschrift nicht verstanden ne ?

@ a.bu
na bist auch schön nass geworden da vorne ?
ich hatte letztes jahr ne klatsch nasse hose :m


----------



## Tom B (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Dorsch! Und ganz schön große Bilder (die armen ISDNler... )





sind ja auch große Fische :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin,
sind wirklich KLASSE FISCHE #6 #6 #6  ABER sieht man bei den einen nicht Gefrierbrand?? :q 
Achja, hab kein ISDN sondern 56k-Modem #q 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## a.bu (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Nö Klaus ,

kein Gefrierbrand sondern leichte Kampfspuren zwischen Wella (Kalles Hackenbeisser) und dem Dorsch:m 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

hehe die wella geht auch immer zu geil ab !
vor allem auf andreas fische hat sie es immer abgesehen :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> sorry dennis ! wir hatten ganz vergessen was du für ein held bist !!!!!!!
> hast wohl den sinn der überschrift nicht verstanden ne ?
> 
> @ a.bu
> ...



Sag mal Aga hast Du ein Prob??? Ich hab die Überschrift sehr wohl verstanden! Wollte damit sagen, dass ich persönlich wegen der verschiedenen Arten nach Norge heitze, die es hier leider nicht gibt....... Aber anscheindend hast Du mich nicht verstanden...... Und wieso bin ich ein Held???? Klär mich bitte auf Du Naggen......  :m


----------



## Agalatze (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

mensch dennis !!!
das war spaß ! und das mit dem persönlichen held hast du wohl vergessen wa ?


----------



## LarsDA (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hi,
klar sind das schöne Fische.
Aber das ist auch eine Sternstunde gewesen, die du wahrscheinlich seltenst erlebst.
Ich hatte früher auch nen Stammplatz auf den Kuttern von Fehmarn usw. und ich bin NICHT von da weg und fahr 2000 km weiter in den Norden, weil ich bei uns so gut fange. Die Fänge sind oftmals besch....., da geht kein Weg dran vorbei.
Und was fängst du in der Ostsee noch, ausser Dorschen?
In Nordnorwegen spielt die Musik immer - hier gibt sie höchstens mal ein Gastspiel. Und genau DESWEGEN heizen wir nach Norge.
 |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> mensch dennis !!!
> das war spaß ! und das mit dem persönlichen held hast du wohl vergessen wa ?



Jo Aga kein Thema mehr! Ich hatte an diesem Tag einen schlechten....!!! Sorry für meine Anmache  #h . Wieder  :m ???


----------



## Rumpelrudi (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

So `ne Sternstunde hatte ich mal vor Helgoland.
8 Dorsche ergaben 35 Kg Filet


----------



## Dorschjäger (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Glückwunsch an alle Dorschfänger.

Tolle Fische- tolle Bilder.

Das schöne an mir ist, daß ich garnicht neidisch bin.

Ein kräftiges Petri

Dorschjäger

Ein Tag ohne am Meer fischen gewesen zu sein ist ein verlorener Tag.


----------



## Agalatze (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@ larsDA
das war keine ausnahmefahrt von den jungs !
aber sowas kann man nur erleben wenn man die richtigen ecken 
kennt.


----------



## LarsDA (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Hallo, Aalglatze!
Ich möchte dir nur ungern widersprechen, aber wenn es solche ecken gibt, warum wird dann manchmal auf den kuttern so schei..... gefangen?
wenn man nicht am bug oder heck steht hat man manchmal so gut wie überhaupt keine chancen.
und wenn das wrackfische sind: vor 10 jahren gabs auch in der nordsee von cuxhaven aus noch erfolgreiche wrackangel-touren. ich hab selbst 2mal da mitgemacht; es war ein traum!
wie´s heute da aussieht, will ich lieber nicht kommentieren.
ich widerspreche dir ungern, aber ich denke, um solche fische zu fangen, muss schon sehr vieles stimmen - sonst würden doch viel mehr davon gefangen werden. ich glaub nicht, dass diese jungs das patentrezept haben, wie man in der ostsee ausschließlich die riesigen dorsche fängt. und ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich so ein guter fangtag beliebig oft wiederholen lässt.
 |wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Glaubs oder glaubs nicht, ich weiß es :m ...


----------



## Agalatze (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@ lars
ich sag ja-du kennst die falschen ecken !!
und die kutter können nicht jedes wrack kennen bzw anfahren.
zu dem ist so ne tour nicht nur auf einem einzigen wrack zu erreichen sondern
da fährt man auf diverse wracks und verpulvert gut benzin


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ... und verpulvert gut benzin





Und Pilkers :m !!!


----------



## Pete (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

...wenn ich groß bin, kauf ich mir auch n richtig goiles boot mit ordentlich viel horsepower...und denn gehts auf die wracks :m  :c ...bei uns umme ecke liegen rund 400 wracks (rund um arkona)...mitunter werden aber 40 km anfahrt benötigt...und das geht bekanntlich nur mit einem flotten schiff...


----------



## Agalatze (1. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

hehe pete !!!!!!
cooles neues bild....


----------



## LarsDA (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Wie auch immer...........
die richtigen Fische - von kleinen Ausnahmen abgesehen - wohnen nicht in der Ostsee, sondern 2000 km weiter im Norden.
Und ich finde, dass sich auch jeder dieser Kilometer lohnt!
Mehr Freiheit, weniger Boote, bessere Fische usw.
 |wavey:


----------



## Rainer 32 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*



			
				LarsDA schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer...........
> die richtigen Fische - von kleinen Ausnahmen abgesehen - wohnen nicht in der Ostsee, sondern 2000 km weiter im Norden.
> Und ich finde, dass sich auch jeder dieser Kilometer lohnt!
> Mehr Freiheit, weniger Boote, bessere Fische usw.
> |wavey:


Falls du jemals die Chanche hast in der Hanöbucht oder vor Bornholm eine Trollingtour mitzumachen, wirst Du deinen ersten Satz sicher nochmal überdenken. Vielleicht muss man auch akzeptieren, daß einige Dinge real sind,obwohl man sie noch nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat.


----------



## LarsDA (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Sei mir nicht böse, aber solche Fische, für die man an der Ostsee kilometerweit fahren muss, für die man Wracks suchen muss usw. fangen wir in Norwegen teilweise nach 5 Minuten Fahrt in 8-10 Meter Wassertiefe.
Und wenn dir jemals ein Seelachs von bald 20 Pfund auf den Pilker knallt oder du aus dem Tiefen Monster-Lengs usw raufholst, dann wird die Ostsee auf einmal winzig klein.
Die Ostsee ist toll; ich war dutzendmale dort - schöne Landschaften usw.
Aber wer erstmal diese Fjorde gesehen hat und diese Angelei erlebt hat, weiss, was die Ostsee NICHT bietet.
Und der kann auch die Frage beantworten: "warum nach Norge heizen".
Es ist klar und von Fachleuten bestätigt, dass es mit der Ostsee bergab geht.
Warum erlassen die Schweden ein generelles Fischereiverbot für den Dorsch?
Red mal mit Fischern an der Ostsee, wenn sie einen im Tee haben und wirklich anfangen zu erzählen. Ich kenn einen auf Fehmarn - das hört sich nicht wirklich toll an!
Klar isses auch in Norge weniger geworden und es kommt drauf an, wo man dort hinfährt, aber an den richtigen Stellen geht da eben noch richtig der Punk ab.
Und das wird - alleine schon, weil diese Arten in der Ostsee nicht vorkommen, dort nicht möglich sein.
 |wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Du musst das hier nicht so verbissen sehen, wenn du die Überschrift richtig gelesen hättest wäre dir bestimmt auch der hier  :q  aufgefallen. Also zieh dir Ruhe rein!!!


----------



## LarsDA (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Ok, tu ich - ich zieh sie mir rein, die Ruhe - wenn ich sie nicht hätte, dürfte ich auch kein Angler sein.
Kannst aber ruhig bescheid sagen, wenn du mal wieder solche Fische fängst.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lang das dauert!  |evil: 
 |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

hallöli lars #h

wenn ich jetzt sagen würde, ich verstehe dich nicht, würde ich lügen  aber versuche doch einfach mal, daß deinerseitige "fahnenstangenhalten" für nordnorge, n´büschen zu relativieren... auch jenseits des 69. breitengrades springen dir keine 30pfünder in den kahn... zumal ne reise über die kribbellinie auch nicht für lau zu haben ist...

...du magst auch recht mit der feststellung haben, daß die wahrscheinlichkeit, auf nordnorges fahrwassern brachiale dickschädel an´s geschirr zu bekommen, ne weitaus größere ist, als auf´n "teich"... aber man(n) sollte auch nicht vehement gegen die "kunst" (so möchte ich es jetzt einfach mal titulieren) sprechen, 30pfünder+ auf der ostsee zu finden... nicht jeder kann sich nen turn in den hohen norden leisten lars... versuche es doch einfach mal unter diesem aspekt zu betrachten - oki?

wünsch dir noch nen feinen & entspannten tag und der restlichen crew der WRACKler allzeit digge leos #h


----------



## bender (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin @ Euch!



Hab's endlich mal geschafft, nach ner ganzen Weile Schwarzsehens hab ich

mich auch im Board angemeldet!



Zum Thema möchte ich auch mal was beitragen...



Finde es echt ne super Leistung der Ostsee solche "Schätze" zu entlocken, zumal es sich hierbei um wirklich schöne, 
kampfstarke Leos handelt.
Ist n anderer Schnack ob man so nen Kracher aus max. 20 m drillt, oder ob man nen "nassen Sack" aus 80 m zieht (Druckausgleich und so).

Ich würde mich mehr über so nen Fisch aus der Ostsee freuen, als über den gleichen aus Norge. Gehört ne Menge Glück und Können dazu!

Freut mich auch, das macht nbischen Mut, da unser "Haustümpel" ja sonst eher für andere Schlagzeilen (schwindender Dorschbestand) sorgt.



Soviel zur Theorie!



Ab zur Praxis:



Werde am Sonntag mit 4 weiteren Wrackräubern die See um Fehmarn unsicher machen. Wir wollen mal gezielt ein paar Seesärge ansteuern, mit unseren Pilkern anklopfen und mal sehen ob sich da n Leo drauf einlässt.



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und wir Glück haben, dann wird ich auch mal meinen ersten Fangbericht einstellen!


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Moin Christian |wavey: ,

bin mal auf deinem Bericht gespannt. Drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen #6 !!!


----------



## bender (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

@ Marcel,

dank Dir für's Daumenplätten, hoffe mal das leibe Wetter spielt mit!:v
Peer und co.  sind ja guter Dinge.
Hab schon fleissig Systeme gebastelt und Pilks rausgesucht,
mit denen wir dann schön den Ostseegrund schmücken, sagt Dir, Christo mit seiner Kunst ist da nix gegen. Danke nochmal, dass ich Dir n paar Twister 
abschnacken durfte! 

PS: Verticke grad ein paar Ruten beim grossen Auktionshaus mit dem kleinen e-,
muss mir Deine Jigger Rute krallen, Hammerteil wat ne Aktion die hat!


----------



## a.bu (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

*Ach ja ,*

*es geht doch nicht`s über ein schönes n**orwegisches Fischfilet das vor lauter Nehmatodenbefall*(schreibt man die so ?)*selbständig über den Teller krabbeln kann !!!:m :m :m *

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Debilofant (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Apropos Verwertbarkeit des Fangs: Dioxinverseuchte (und was weiß ich noch alles) Ostseelachse oder Ostseeheringe schmecken aber auch super... . 

Also, in Sachen Verwertbarkeit haben die deutschen Meeresfische aus Nord- und Ostsee wohl nicht wirklich die Nase vorn, jedenfalls lassen sich die Würmchen zumeist wegschneiden und auch in Ostseeheringen hausen davon genug...

Aber wie viele der Vorposter schon betont haben. Für Norge schlagen die atemberaubende Natur, die sich in unbezahlbare Ruhe verlierende Weitläufigkeit und die Artenvielfalt zu Buche - was nicht heißt, dass man Nord- und Ostsee nicht auch toll finden kann, ist halt alles relativ  

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## pechi24 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Wozu nach Norge heitzen?!*

Wozu zankt ihr denn rum? Jedem das seine.

Ich finde es jedenfalls super, dass Leute sich die Mühe machen und der Ostsee solche Schätze entlocken. Man vergisst schnell wie viel Mühe und Aufwand solche Erfolge kosten, aber wenn man es raus hat, dann hat man ne Menge Fun direkt vor der Haustür.

Außerdem ist ein Tag auf der Ostsee absolut top. War je auch hin und wieder mit dem Schlauchi los und kann nur sagen, absolut geil. War zwar nur nahe der Küste, habe aber trotzdem super gefangen und ordentlich gedrillt.

So einen richtig Dicken im Sommer oder Herbst zu erwischen, steht aber noch aus.

Mal schauen ;-)


----------

